# Classical dance teacher job search for my wife as I got a job offer



## OzIT

*Help! Classical dance teacher job search for my wife as I got a job offer*

Good day *All*,

I am moving to Singapore by next month, 6 years experienced (India) in IT and is blessed with an offer of 76000 SG$ per annum. My office is at Beach Road and have confirmed a master bedroom at Sembawang for 800$ per month. I will be getting married in another 3 months and planning to stay in the same room with wife. I got many comments through friends that the salary is not that comfortable in case I am taking my wife as a dependant considering the cost of living. When I ran through the forum I feel the salary is pretty OK, I request you to through your comments by taking the above points into consideration.

My fiancé is a classical dancer. She is a regular stage performer currently teaching Mohiniyattam and Bharatanatyam in 2 reputed colleges in Kerala (since 1 year) and in parallel pursuing her double MA in Bharatanatyam. She holds masters in Mohiniyatam (Kerala Kalamandalam) and is also certified in Kathak. *I am very keen to hear and follow your advise on below queries:-*

1. Whether she can start searching for suitable jobs right now _(from India in job sites)_
2. Or it will be better if she try for job after reaching Singapore after our marriage
3. Is it very difficult for getting into a job in this profession at Singapore
4. Any websites you could refer for exploring a suiting job or institution
5. An approximate salary scale for this dance profession for a starter at Singapore
6. Will it be possible to conduct dance classes or is it not feasible to gain approvals for conducting
7. Is there an option to do Ph. D in Bharatanatyam there in Singapore

Are there any points I should keep in mind or any proactive guidelines for smooth processing of dependant visa for my wife after our marriage? _(She holds a valid passport now and we will have marriage certificate after marriage)_

*Thank you a lot for your valuable time for going through my post and thank you in advance for your valuable advises  Have a nice day!*

Regards,
OzIT


----------



## simonsays

My 2 cents : 



OzIT said:


> 1. Whether she can start searching for suitable jobs right now _(from India in job sites)_


If she is looking for a job as a classical dance teacher - either way may work, if she is wanted .. note that such trades are not so hot here .. 



OzIT said:


> 3. Is it very difficult for getting into a job in this profession at Singapore


I am yet to see an advertisement for a Classical dance teacher, and many a dance teacher does free / voluntary teaching at the associations



OzIT said:


> 7. Is there an option to do Ph. D in Bharatanatyam there in Singapore


No clue on that .. 



OzIT said:


> Are there any points I should keep in mind or any proactive guidelines for smooth processing of dependant visa for my wife after our marriage? _(She holds a valid passport now and we will have marriage certificate after marriage)_


Unless and until you are legally married, coming from India, you cannot get a Dependent pass - hey, wait, under Dependant pass, she may get an LOC from MOM and that may allow her to practice her teaching, albeit at a lower pay than what you may have in mind ..


----------



## OzIT

Thank you a lot *ecureilx*, for your time and information!, it was something more than 2 cents for me 

In between I am going through Chandrakantha(dot)com, I will append details if I bump with good points, *thank you again!*

Awaiting valuable guidelines from other forum members too 

Regards,
OzIT


----------



## simonsays

and coincidentally .. I came across this

http://www.templeoffinearts.org/sg/


----------



## lorgnette

_Or it will be better if she try for job after reaching Singapore after our marriage_

If possible marry or register official marriage earlier before arrival, then the certificate entitles your wife a DP. You could process your EP and her DP at the same time. After receiving IPAL, decide to come together or separately. This unified step will have quicker outcomes since required supporting documents are submiited and verified simultaneously compared to a two split step procedure (appying EP then DP). 

_ 3. Is it very difficult for getting into a job in her profession at Singapore_

Besides looking at these seldom advertized positions, one possibility is approach the Hindi/Tamil population. The race is is comprehensively fostered by strong support through Indian global schools (expat Indians) and (local and expat Indians) kindergardens. Evidently, parents are actively involved in promoting Indian heritage education to their children raised outside India. Probably, Classical dance could be introduced as a cultural program if she has sufficient support from teachers and parents. 

Advisable that after arrival, she could visit and discuss her plans with the Global school Principal or parents or staff in Indian associations/temples. She might receive favourable responses leading to a sponsor for her program- good luck!


----------



## prasannareddy

Hi OzIT,

Can u please let us know how you got a job in singapore, What i mean by that is, have u approached any consultant, or applied through job sites or stayed in singapore for couple of months and got a job. 

Please share this information. We need it very badly as we are also planning to get a job in singapore.

Thanks & Regards,
Swetha


----------



## simonsays

what is your profile ?

Are you aware of the stricter rules for foreigners in Singapore, coming on EP/WP ?


----------



## prasannareddy

Hi ecureilx,

Below is our profile.

My Husband: 8Years of exp in Dot net, Mainly worked on ArcGIS Desktop, ArcObjects domains.
Certified Esri ArcGIS Desktop Associate 

Myself: 8 years of exp in java/j2ee (recently worked on portal, jsf)technologies.Mostly worked in eCommerce and Telecom Domains.

Can u please guide us with below questions.

1. Are there chances of we(both) getting jobs in Singapore with above skills and domains (both of us haven't worked in Financial Domain).

2. We are currently in India and planning to apply for jobs through websites, will that work at all or do we need to stay in singapore and search for jobs.

3. Is it better to rely on consultancies than applying through job sites (If any success stories with consultancies, please post).

4. With our profile mentioned above, what salary can we expect in singapore.

Thanks & Regards,
Swetha


----------



## simonsays

swetha: you hijacked a thread that was about classical dance teacher .. etc. etc.

Wouldn't you have done a bit of search, than throw the entitlement line ?

Almost all what you asked have been discussed, and I am not sure if anybody has updated to the minute info ..


----------

